# Crawfish in Mexico



## Zepol87

Usually do crawfish boils in late March or April in Texas, just wondering if there are any good crawfish markets or if grocery stores sell them in season. I'm in Monterrey if that helps


----------



## RVGRINGO

Find a rice paddy and you'll find crawdads. I doubt you'll find them in Mexico. Shrimp are the favorite seafood here.


----------



## joaquinx

You might substitute Acamyas for Crawfish acamyas


----------



## sparks

Here they call acamyas - chacales - river shrimp. Lots of them in rivers up in the coastal mountains of Jalisco


----------



## tepetapan

Usually on the weekends, near the market in Catemaco, a guy sells crayfish. There is not much demand with all the shrimp available.


----------



## pquick

*Crayfish*



Zepol87 said:


> Usually do crawfish boils in late March or April in Texas, just wondering if there are any good crawfish markets or if grocery stores sell them in season. I'm in Monterrey if that helps


Most of the bass lakes in Sinaloa and Sonora are full of them, You can buy them for Bait or you can order them in many restaurants that line the reservoirs. They call them langostinos here. Not sure about Nuevo Leon


----------



## kcowan

pquick said:


> Most of the bass lakes in Sinaloa and Sonora are full of them, You can buy them for Bait or you can order them in many restaurants that line the reservoirs. They call them langostinos here. Not sure about Nuevo Leon


There are some very large langostinos that mascarade as Lobster here on the coast.


----------



## dongringo

In Catemaco they are known as mayacastes, and cost enough to buy new tires which you will need after visiting the river communities where they catch them. I am not sure, but I do not think they are native here. About 20 years ago, there was an effort to introduce them locally to generate income in mountain villages. About once a year I go to Lopez Mateos, and get my fill.

Selva del Marinero, Miguel Hidalgo Ecotourism, Catemaco, Veracruz


----------

